# Scarwolf



## scarwolf (Nov 4, 2011)

We are located in Thunder Bay Canada,we require 15 sloped roof installers.We have work for the complete 2012 season. Bonus to be paid after 4 months,min umum of 4 years of experience required, excellent pay "hourly" with overtime, accomodation pay,if you know what you are doing than respond and we will speak with you.


----------



## Jansen (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi scarwolf. I am approx. 600 km's east of you. I may be interested in what you are offering. Is this new construction or re-roofs? Please email me with a few details, we may be able to work something out. My email is [email protected]

thanks,
Nathan


----------

